# Το μικρό «μήπως» και το φόντο του...



## nickel (Dec 15, 2019)

Άρθρο του Θοδωρή Γεωργακόπουλου στην Καθημερινή (15/12.2019)
https://www.kathimerini.gr/1056239/...pnVgBpPLk-iP4FQUOi_RzflRHwv8jedsEgiKJ4P-mhacA

ΘΟΔΩΡΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ
*Το μικρό «μήπως» και το φόντο του...*

Φανταστείτε μια μαμά σε υστερική κατάσταση που φωνάζει στο παιδί της σε δημόσιο χώρο, σε ένα εμπορικό κέντρο, ας πούμε, ή στο αεροδρόμιο. Κάποτε, όχι πολύ παλιά, αν βρισκόμουν μπροστά σε μια τέτοια σκηνή εγώ θα την έκρινα αυτή τη γυναίκα. Μπορεί να έλεγα και καμιά κουβέντα, μπορεί όχι, αλλά οπωσδήποτε θα διαμόρφωνα γνώμη και θα την κατέκρινα, σιωπηρά και αμείλικτα. Αργότερα θα περιέγραφα τη συμπεριφορά της σε άλλους με περιφρόνηση. Μα τώρα έχω αλλάξει κάπως. Έχω ζήσει λίγο περισσότερο, έχω μάθει πέντε πράγματα παραπάνω για την ανθρώπινη κατάσταση. Όταν βρέθηκα μπροστά σε τέτοια περίπτωση πρόσφατα, δεν βιάστηκα να κρίνω τη μαμά που φώναζε για τη συμπεριφορά της, ή να βγάλω βιαστικά συμπεράσματα για το πόσο καλή μαμά είναι για έναν απλό λόγο: επειδή δεν ήξερα τίποτε για τη ζωή της, για το τι της έχει συμβεί, για το αν το παιδί της ούρλιαζε μέσα στο αυτί της συνεχόμενα τις προηγούμενες τρεις ώρες, για το αν την προηγούμενη ημέρα απολύθηκε, για το πού βρίσκονται τα δικά της όρια και τι την έσπρωξε πέρα από αυτά, στη στιγμιαία έκρηξη που κοίταζα εγώ μπροστά μου.

Αυτή η μικρή ερώτηση που τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει αρχίσει να πετάγεται όλο και πιο συχνά στο κεφάλι μου αμέσως πριν διαμορφώσω μια ακαριαία ενστικτώδη άποψη για κάτι που βλέπω ή ακούω, αυτό το “μήπως” και το “για περίμενε μια στιγμή”, είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, το πολυτιμότερο δώρο που μπορεί να σου κάνει η πάροδος των χρόνων. Αν το δεχτείς, και το αφήσεις, και το ενθαρρύνεις (που δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο) είναι σχεδόν σαν υπερδύναμη.

Ξαφνικά παύεις να νιώθεις υποχρεωμένος να έχεις γνώμη για πάρα πολλά πράγματα. Από τη στιγμή που αποδέχεσαι ότι δεν έχεις αρκετές πληροφορίες για να κρίνεις, οπότε δεν μπορείς να κρίνεις, οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να κρίνεις, ένα ολόκληρο σύμπαν από ερεθίσματα και συμβάντα παύουν να σε αφορούν. Γίνονται φόντο. Η καθημερινότητα αδειάζει από θόρυβο κι από ένα σωρό πράγματα που διεκδικούσαν την προσοχή μας και μερίδιο από την εγγενή οργή μας. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτή η αποστασιοποίηση (γιατί, τελικά, περί αυτού πρόκειται) είναι καλό πράγμα για τη δουλειά που κάνω. Αλλά, μετά από δέκα χρόνια κρίσης και εξοργιστικών καταστροφών, είναι ευεργετικό για την ψυχική μου ηρεμία.

Αφορμή γι’ αυτή τη σκέψη είναι μια καταγραφή που κάνω τους τελευταίους τρεις μήνες για τα θέματα που απασχολούν το δημόσιο διάλογο, κυρίως μέσα από το πρίσμα του μικρόκοσμου που τσακώνεται στα social media. Σε αυτό το διάστημα, τα θέματα που κυριάρχησαν (για μία έως τρεις ημέρες το καθένα) ήταν κατά σειρά η Γκρέτα Τούνμπεργκ, οι ουρανοξύστες του Ελληνικού, η ψήφος των απόδημων, το "Τζόκερ", το δήθεν ντου αστυνομικών σε κινηματογράφο που έπαιζε το "Τζόκερ", η κυρία που έβρισε τον Τσίπρα στο αεροπλάνο, η σημασία της 28ης Οκτωβρίου, τα παιδάκια που έκαναν silly walk στην παρέλαση, αυτοί που έκαναν μπάρμπεκιου έξω από καταυλισμούς προσφύγων, ο χυδαίος σχολιασμός συμβάντος σεξουαλικής κακοποίησης από τηλεοπτική εκπομπή, το Πολυτεχνείο, η νίκη του Τσιτσιπά, η δήλωση του ΠτΔ για τη νίκη του Τσιτσιπά, η εφαρμογή του αντικαπνιστικού νόμου, η επιτροπή για τα ασυνόδευτα παιδιά, ο υφυπουργός με το ανύπαρκτο μεταπτυχιακό στο βιογραφικό, το δημοτικό συμβούλιο της Καλαμάτας που έκοψε το 5G, τα χριστουγεννιάτικα φωτάκια της Βασιλίσσης Σοφίας, ο εξευτελισμός συλληφθέντων από την αστυνομία και ο επιδοτούμενος μισθός 3000 ευρώ για να επιστρέψουν drained brains. Δεν είναι εξαντλητική η λίστα -πιθανότατα κάποια μου ξέφυγαν- αλλά πρόκειται για είκοσι θέματα με τα οποία πολύς κόσμος ασχολήθηκε, μέσα σε μόνο εννέα εβδομάδες.

Είναι πάρα πολλά. Και, δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε παρατηρήσει, αλλά ο διάλογος που γίνεται γι’ αυτά γίνεται με την τεχνογνωσία που αναπτύξαμε στην κρίση. Με την ίδια λύσσα, με το ίδιο λεξιλόγιο. Με την ίδια διχαστική ζέση που τσακωνόταν ο κόσμος για τα μνημόνια, σήμερα τσακώνεται για τα φωτάκια στη Βασιλίσσης Σοφίας. Θα πρότεινα σε πολλούς συνανθρώπους μας να μην το κάνουν αυτό, να ακούσουν λίγο αυτό το “μήπως” και το “για περίμενε μια στιγμή” πριν σπεύσουν στο πληκτρολόγιο, αλλά αυτό θα προϋπέθετε ότι τους κρίνω. Και δεν ξέρω τι κενό υπάρχει στη ζωή τους, τι τραύματα κουβαλάν μέσα τους, τι ανάγκες για επικοινωνία, αποδοχή, αγάπη κι αναγνώριση τους πνίγουν ανεκπλήρωτες, η αν έχουν ένα παιδάκι που τσιρίζει στο αυτί τους εδώ και τρεις ώρες. Οπότε δεν θέλω να τους κρίνω. Και δεν χρειάζεται να τους προτείνω τίποτε. Και γίνονται φόντο.​


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 16, 2019)

Πάρα μα πάρα πολύ σωστό το άρθρο!


----------

